# Female Budgy went on rampage



## AsemAlpha (Jan 13, 2019)

Hello everyone,
5 days ago I got 2 budgies ( A male and a female I believe ) from a friend of mine because their old owner got no time for them they are over 1 year old I guess and still scared and getting used to live with us in a new environment, but since yesterday Luna ( the female ) started to act a little aggressive toward Marco ( the male ) not letting him eat properly and kicking him away from the only swing they got they also got only a single feeding tray and as I am writing this she is throwing the food on the ground which I do not understand the motive behind. Any idea how to improve the situation and getting them to mate as I kinda of guessed the frustration might be a factor
I thank you all in advance for any help


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

First of all, you should not want nor encourage your birds to mate. You have neither the knowledge nor the experience to consider breeding budgies at this time.
Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.

You should be doing everything possible to discourage any attempts at mating.
Rearranging their cage frequently, and limiting the light they get to 8 hours a day will help tremendously. Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage.

When they come into condition, limit the amount of protein in their diet at that time. 

With regard to the female's aggressiveness toward the male, we need additional information.

1. How large is the cage they are in?
Please provide: Length, Width and Height
2. The bigger the cage the better as long as you ensure the spacing between the bars is no more than 1/2".
The very minimum size cage for two budgies would be 30" Long x 18" Wide x 18" High
3. You need to have separate food and water dishes for each budgie.
4. Throwing the food onto the floor of the cage is normal budgie behavior.
5. If the female is overly aggressive with the male, you may need to separate the two into individual cages.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi :welcome:

Congratulations on your new budgies. You’ve come to the best place to learn how to keep them at their best. Please take a look at all the Stickies which are located at the top of each forum section, as well as our Articles section. These areas have lots of current information that will be helpful to you. 

FaeryBee posted some important points above. If you follow this information, you should be able to keep your birds successfully. If the cage is too small, this can cause stress and fighting as well. Also, some birds just don’t get along well. In that case keeping them separated would be a good idea. 

Looking forward to hearing more!


----------



## AsemAlpha (Jan 13, 2019)

Hello and thanks for the replies, 
the Cage measuerments are 50cm X 35cm X 60 cm, I know it is not ideal but this is what can work with right now until i can get affordable one.
i will try to provide them with another feeding tray. they show signs of happieness most of the time but Luna getting angry at Maro out of nowhere is kinda of annoying. 
i changed the location of the food tray and now they do not approach it. 
they have a bath but never used it and they do not approach the cuttlebone that i gave to them also they rarly drink water.
i will try and provide them with more toys but they did not like to play with the one i bought them earlier.
sorry for the long post and thanks in advance:blush:


----------



## Spangled Lady (Jan 14, 2019)

You have had good advice. I prefer not to put labels on my birds such as aggressive, angry. Instead look for the root of the behavior issue as many times it is with the human, not the bird. Understanding what is going on is greatly improved by observation of body language. Sometimes it is very subtle like a head nod or raising of feathers on the head every so slightly.


----------



## SnowySugar (Aug 25, 2016)

Your budgies should have 2 of everything so they don't fight. 2 seed cups, 2 cuttle bones, 2 swings, 2 millets, 2 lettuce clips, etc. That should keep the fighting down. If the fighting doesn't get better you should separate them. My own budgies are the best of friends and mates too, but if there's only 1 of something in the cage, one will get mad and there will be a fight. Good luck with your newcomers! :green plet::green plet:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The cage you have is really much too small for two budgies. 
It is very important you get a larger cage as soon as possible. 
The cage you have now can be used as a quarantine cage/hospital cage/travel cage.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice. It's very important that they have a large enough cage with two of everything to ensure that every budgie has some space to themselves when tensions run high  

Also, you absolutely should NOT try to encourage mating between them!! Doing so without experience or prior knowledge is cruel as it leaves you unprepared to care for them correctly should problems arise. Additionally, breeding without experience puts your budgies' and their chicks' health at risk. 

Reading the links above will help you to stay updated on the best practices for budgie care! Please be sure to do so, and if you have any questions afterwards, be sure to ask as we'd love to help  

Keep us posted with how things are going :thumbsup: 

Cheers :wave:


----------

